# Sticky  Please read before posting! Everyone! This means you!



## JohnF

Hi -

Well, I went and closed the thread about the first 100 Kingston watches.

Why?

Because it ended up in discussions about Bill's business philosophy (largely speculation) and complaints about why there were such long delays etc.

Hence I am laying down a couple of ground rules for the future:

1) this forum is for discussion of Bill Yao's watches, his design philosophy, MKII as a watch company, but it is *NOT* a forum for discussion/speculation about Bill's business plans or philosophy, discussion/complaints about delays and delivery dates. Bill set up this forum to give people a place to discuss the watches, not to provide a forum for criticism of how he runs his business.

2) If you have a customer service issue that you are not able to resolve with Bill, take it up with me (PM me here). I am not Bill's customer service representative, do not earn a cent doing this (not even freebies!), and you will be amazed how short my temper might be if you don't listen to me telling you to get in touch with Bill via the website if you have a customer service problem. Don't come to me if you're not happy: I'm not willing to even try to do that. I will be moderately willing to resolve communications problems, but if you think that I will listen to anyone complaining that Bill hasn't answered his email sent 12 minutes ago, you've got another thing coming.

3) Just in case people haven't read this before: no sales and no want to buy in the forums. We have PM, private mail, just for this purpose. I will delete any such threads at my discretion.

I willing be posting a longer take on independent watchmakers when I have a moment or two to help people understand what it means to be one and what it means to buy a watch from one.

Thank you for your attention to this. This is not a democracy, this is not a free-speech forum, this is a benevolent dictatorship. These are straight-forward rules for how this forum will work (and I have Bill's backing on this).

That is all.

JohnF
Moderator MKII


----------

